# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Menstruatieklachten

## hannekep

Hallo,
Ik heb een vraag; ik heb heel erg veel last van mijn menstruatie. Ik gebruik geen pil o.i.d., menstrueer zo elke 26 tot 28 dagen gedurende een dag of 4.
Na de geboorte van mijn dochter (bijna 10 jaar geleden) is de pijn heftiger geworden. Het lijkt nu of het de laatste tijd alleen maar erger geworden is.
Ik gebruik de eerste twee dagen 3 x per dag 600 mg Ibuprofen en soms daarbij nog een paracetamol omdat die pijn niet uit te houden is. De ene maand is de pijn erger als de andere maand maar zonder Ibuprofen is het echt niet uit te houden. Ik voel er weinig voor om de pil te gaan gebruiken hiervoor.
Imand tips om de menstruatie wat 'aangenamer' te laten verlopen? Ik begin er steeds meer tegenop te zien om ongesteld te worden en ben echt een paar dagen uit de roulatie.

Groetjes, Hannekep

----------


## Petra717

poehh! 3x daags 600mg is echt veel :EEK!:  ... Lijkt mij ook niet echt gezond! 
Huisarts al geprobeert? 
Ik heb nu zelf 4x daags 600mg Brufen met een goedje erdoor voor 2 weken lang en wordt en nu na 2 dagen al knetter van...petjeaf!

Succes:S
Petra

----------


## hannekep

poehh! 3x daags 600mg is echt veel :EEK!:  ... Lijkt mij ook niet echt gezond! 
Huisarts al geprobeert? 
Ik heb nu zelf 4x daags 600mg Brufen met een goedje erdoor voor 2 weken lang en wordt en nu na 2 dagen al knetter van...petjeaf!

Succes:S
Petra

Ik durf niet vaker te nemen. Ik ben ook wel misselijk en niet lekker. Mijn darmen doen gezellig mee :Frown:  Mag je 4 x per dag Brufen hebben?
Ik ben nog niet bij de huisarts geweest maar ga het wel doen zodra mijn menstruatie over is, dit wordt een beetje te gek.

Gr. Hannekep

----------


## pilvraagjes

Zou maar is naar je huisarts gaan ja. Je kan beter 4x 200mg ibu slikken denk ik. Je mag 1600 per dag hebben, 3x 600 slikken lijkt me niet goed. Je kan er wel paracetamol bij slikken, maar dan liever tussen de ibudosesen in... Waarom wil je de pil niet proberen? Voor mij heeft dat heel goed geholpen! Heb veel minder last, terwijl ik zonder ook echt lig te puffen hoor :S

In principe werkt paracetamol vaak niet tegen menstruatiepijn. Heb wel is gelezen waarom dat precies was, maar weet het niet meer. Wel kan paracetamol de werking van ibuprofen versterken, en daardoor heeft het dan weer wel zin om het erbij te slikken. Sterkte ermee in ieder geval! Hoop dat je snel een oplossing vindt!

----------


## Petra717

> poehh! 3x daags 600mg is echt veel ... Lijkt mij ook niet echt gezond! 
> Huisarts al geprobeert? 
> Ik heb nu zelf 4x daags 600mg Brufen met een goedje erdoor voor 2 weken lang en wordt en nu na 2 dagen al knetter van...petjeaf!
> 
> Succes:S
> Petra
> 
> Ik durf niet vaker te nemen. Ik ben ook wel misselijk en niet lekker. Mijn darmen doen gezellig mee Mag je 4 x per dag Brufen hebben?
> Ik ben nog niet bij de huisarts geweest maar ga het wel doen zodra mijn menstruatie over is, dit wordt een beetje te gek.
> ...


Heey Hanneke, 

Normaal gesproken mag je ook niet zoveel... Zoals ik al zei was het met een goedje erdoor... Ik heb het op recept gekregen, gelukkig heb ik de kuur moeten afkappen. Had te veel last van bijwerkingen. Ik had gekregen nadat ik kiezen had laten trekken... aangezien je wel moet blijven eten (via je mond :Stick Out Tongue:  ) is er een grotere kans op ontsteking en dat het nog erger wordt. Normaal gesproken krijg je dan de brufen met goedje erdoor 4x daags 600mg (in poedervorm) voor 7 dagen. Alleen omdat het bij mij nogal wat complicaties bij waren, moest ik 2 weken. Maar dat werdt hem dus ook niet :Confused:  heb het 4 dagen volgehouden... 
Ik slik momenteel alleen de medicijnen van mijn artsen en niets voor mij getrokken kiezen. Maar wordt er rondom mijn kiezen 2x (nu nog 1 x) gespoeld met bleek (door de tandarts). 
De sterkte reactie bij mij kwam waarschijnlijk door de wisselwerking van de andere medicatie en omdat ik nooit ubrofen, paracetamol ect slik. Dit omdat ik vind dat ik te veel medicatie troep binnen krijg, ik ga liever een dag plat op bed liggen dan nog meer slikken. Wat bij mij ook wel werkt bij bv hoofdpijn is mediteren! Misschien iets voor jou? 

Succes! en hopelijk heb ik je vraag duidelijk genoeg beantwoordt! 
liefs, 
Petra

----------


## Nora

Waarom neem je niet de pil? Ben je erop tegen om ze te slikken? Want anders zullen er nog wel andere middelen zijn om de pijn tegen te gaan. Misschien een spiraaltje? De huisarts weet er vast wel raad mee. Want zoveel pijn moet je niet te hoeven dragen.

----------


## Petra717

of de Implanon!

----------

